# Fitting a mATX board into a MidATX case?



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

So I wanna get a nicer(cooler) looking case and also one with a bit more room. The motherboard I have is MSI K9N6PGM2-V MS-7309-090 Motherboard MSI Socket AM2 Micro ATX Motherboard MSI NVIDIA MCP61 Chipset mATX Mainboard Supports Socket AM2 CPUs Dual DDR2 800-Best Computer Online Store Houston Buy Discount Prices Texas-Directron.com and the case I'm looking to buy is Newegg.com - RAIDMAX SMILODON Extreme Black ATX-612WEB 1.0mm SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Foldout MB Computer Case . Is this possible? Whats the difficulty rate on doing something like this if its possible.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

should not be a problem

nothing difficult about it


----------

